# Thoughts on Starlite 20



## adauphin (Jul 31, 2009)

I have been eyeing this bike for my 7YO and the style really appeals to what she is after. I also have been in touch with what is avail at the Walmarts, and other stores with all the variants of what is avail for kids in the 14-20" range.

What I would like to know and don't get me wrong, I will pay for something that's offering good value for the $$$.....is this bike worthy of a $225 price tag?

I understand the frame is aluminum but what else is in this bike that commands the price? It looks as if the hubs, brakes, wheels, are of higher quality but I'm asking people that know these bikes what it offers.

All help appreciated and I know I can go pick up a brand new 20" for under $100, but I also don't want it to be in the trash in 1 year. She's ready for something nice and the Starlight is a slick looking kids bike.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

adauphin said:


> I have been eyeing this bike for my 7YO and the style really appeals to what she is after. I also have been in touch with what is avail at the Walmarts, and other stores with all the variants of what is avail for kids in the 14-20" range.
> 
> What I would like to know and don't get me wrong, I will pay for something that's offering good value for the $$$.....is this bike worthy of a $225 price tag?
> 
> ...


As with most any purchase, you have to decide on priorities. The Jamis will certainly be of higher overall quality that a dept store bike - and comes with a strong warranty and LBS support. 

OTOH, kids grow, so you have to decide if you'll reap the benefits mentioned above before your daughter outgrows the bike. 

FWIW, here's a review and some additional info:
Jamis Starlite or Laser Review


----------



## adauphin (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks and I did see that review...I think it's the only one out there, least the only one I found. From the few dealers I have spoken to it seems like a good solid bike.

What I would like to know if someone has access to one, is to accurately measure the rear dropout with the wheel removed. I want to know how much room I have to add a 3-speed hub.


----------



## RiceKilla (Sep 16, 2009)

I've built plenty of them. They are good bikes way higher quality than the crap we get from wal-mart for repairs.

Another thing I try to tell customers is, if you have multiple kids it's a bike that will last a while and can be handed down to younger siblings.


----------



## adauphin (Jul 31, 2009)

What brake would fit around the wider front tire and wheel on this bike? Most of them or is this a more specific fit?


----------

